# Bazaar conrad can you help



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi I bought gingerbread dough at the conrad christmas bazaar but I can't remember which country it was from. If you know could you post it up or message me just want to know so I can google it and make something close to it myself.

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mogg said:


> Hi I bought gingerbread dough at the conrad christmas bazaar but I can't remember which country it was from. If you know could you post it up or message me just want to know so I can google it and make something close to it myself.
> 
> Thank you




Can you remember the location of the stall? That might help

I was there and have quite a good recollection of what country was where.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*Location*



MaidenScotland said:


> Can you remember the location of the stall? That might help
> 
> I was there and have quite a good recollection of what country was where.



I think 
Walk past greece with them on the right keeping in the stair area so not in the main room and on the far wall almost facing greece is the stand.

I can see it but just can't explain it not helpful I know.

Mogg


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that is Estonia..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mogg said:


> Hi I bought gingerbread dough at the conrad christmas bazaar but I can't remember which country it was from. If you know could you post it up or message me just want to know so I can google it and make something close to it myself.
> 
> Thank you


Try this recipe..

Saturday, December 22, 2007
Estonian Christmas Recipes: piparkoogid aka Gingerbread Cookies

Häid jõule from me and K!!!

Piparkoogid actually translate as pepper cakes, but as spicy Christmas cookies tend to go under the name 'Gingerbread' across the world, I'm sticking to this English name instead. They're a must-have in Estonia. Various newspaper articles and TV programmes compile their "best gingerbread dough in 2007" lists. Mums and dads across the country are rolling and cutting and baking gingerbread cookies with their delighted offsprings. Coffee shops replace the traditional chocolate-with-your-cuppa with piparkook-with-your-cuppa. And those of us with extra time in our hands even make the gingerbread cookie dough.

Previously on Nami-nami, I've shown you pictures of stained-glass gingerbread and shared a recipe for gingerbread cookies with almonds. This year I used a different recipe, and liked the result a lot, so you'll get another gingebread recipe from me. Whereas the previous one used honey and almonds, this time I used Dansukker's light sugar syrup. You can either make your own syrup from scratch (don't burn it!), or use a light corn syrup, I guess. And if you don't have all the individual spices on hand, just use your pumpkin pie spice mixture (in the US) or mixed spice (in the UK) to get a rather similar result.

The gorgeous Moomin cookie cutters below are a gift from the very sweet Dagmar of A Cat in the Kitchen. Tack, Dagmar!!

Piparkoogid - Estonian Gingerbread Cookies
(Jõulupiparkoogid)
Yield: 1.3 kg of gingerbread dough



250 g light (corn) syrup
200 g sugar
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground cloves
1-2 tsp ground cardamom
1 tsp ground ginger
0.5 tsp ground allspice
0.5 tsp ground nutmeg
250 g butter
2 large eggs
600 g plain flour
2 tsp baking soda

Mix the syrup, sugar and ground spices in a saucepan and bring to the simmer.
Add the cubed butter and stir, until the butter melts. Remove the pan from the heatand cool.
Add eggs, one at a time, stirring vigorously with a wooden spoon (a simply use your KitchenAid mixer).
Mix flour and baking soda, then add gradually to the syrup and sugar mixture.
Knead until all ingredients are thoroughly combined. Wrap in a clingfilm and place into the fridge for at least overnight, preferably for a few days.

To make the cookies, divide the dough into manageable chunks and roll into 3 mm thickness on a slightly floured working board. Transfer to a cookie sheet.
Bake in the middle of 200 C oven for 6-9 minutes, until cooked through.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think that is Estonia..


I agree, it was Estonia. Dam, the place was so crowded! By the time I got to the Germany and Austria all the wine was gone, people were not buying a couple bottles, they were buying a couple boxes!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We got there at around 9am and the place was already crowded. Managed to get a box of Austrian wine though. I noticed the more prepared people were using the bellhops and luggage trollies to haul their loot!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> We got there at around 9am and the place was already crowded. Managed to get a box of Austrian wine though. I noticed the more prepared people were using the bellhops and luggage trollies to haul their loot!


I was surprised with the number of women wearing head scarves that were buying alcoholic beverages......


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> I was surprised with the number of women wearing head scarves that were buying alcoholic beverages......


Well, at least they got something. I had to settle for ONE bottle of Slovenia wine called slapsak. That is going to be some adventure to open up. Not a clue what the stuff is going to taste like, but what the hell, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> I was surprised with the number of women wearing head scarves that were buying alcoholic beverages......




That's an annual event.


----------

